# Sand or gravel for mollies?



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

well here i am planning the setup for the 30G i am getting and im not sure if i should go with sand or gravel.

I am going to have mollies and in this tank i am going to get a few live plants to put in.

Do the plants need sand rather than gravel or can they go with either?

Will the mollies like the sand better (currently all have gravel)?

Thanks for any input


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sand compacts too much. If you use an underground filter, using gravel makes it easier for the fish wastes to be drawn under the filter plate to be broken down. You don't have to keep Mollies in brackish water, 1 tbl. of sea salt per 10 gallons of water is sufficient for some disease control, but Mollies don't "need" it to reproduce or thrive in any aquarium. Don't complicate things if you don't need to.
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

it dosent matter the fish and plants do not care


----------

